# Boxwood is dying... cause?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/450/450-614/450-614.html


good luck


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple of questions on the rainy spell. When you say the yard did not hold water, do you mean there was no water standing or how did you come to that conclusion? I have a specific reason for asking. Also, when did this problem occur relative to the rain?

I am leaning toward the accidental overspray of the herbicide. I haven't seen it with the green edges and brown centers but that could be due to several factors.


----------

